
Ryanair CEO says his planes won't fly if seats are kept empty for “idiotic” rule - spking
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/ryanair-ceo-michael-oleary-coronavirus-airlines-middle-seats-empty-planes-wont-fly/
======
afiori
It looks like a reasonable position. It would still be far from enough
distance in such a small space. So not flying at all is a reasonable solution.

